# Mercedes Benz E 350 ( 2010) paint correction and EXO



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello guys,

Here's another car I did the beginning of the year , this car belongs to one of my regular clients unfortunately due to my busy work schedule and there busy lifestyle it was neglected 
Plenty of overseas holidays !

I made the effort to maintain it but every time I booked it in it was cancelled !
Then came my 2012 Sydney Detailing trip and that was the end of it .
I didn't hear from this client for a year or more then I got an email or sms saying that they wanted this car done . Here we go again ! Actually it was my other good client that emailed me saying that they wanted it done .

This time around it wasn't going to be a valet wash it was going to be a full blown paint correction detail .

And four days were going to be spent on it to make it look good again as it should have been in the first place .

This is how this car was presented to me plenty of grime and grit all over not to mention deep etching and water marks !



This is one years neglect coming off the rims !



Plenty of more dirt 


Etching and watermarks !


It took me more than two hours to get most of the accumulated dirt off the paintwork and rims !
Snow foaming should get rid of most of it and then a good wash afterwards .

Iron X getting rid of surface contaminants 




Snow foam and Iron X 


Here's a 50/50 note the left side with heavy etching and watermarks !


Here you can see the watermarks and etching better 


Obviously when I used to do the monthly valet wash I never noticed this ( swirl marks , holograms ) It must have had a lot of fillers to disguise this .
Dealer prep work :wall:
Which the heavy traffic film remover got rid of out came the swirls and holograms again.



And this 






Even the rear glass was covered in deep water marks 


This after the Carpro Ceriglass , clarity restored watermarks gone !


50/50 Boot


50/50 Boot


50/50 Mercedes Benz Melbourne ( on the rear glass area)


Before


After gloss and clarity restored !


50/50


And this is after EXO and 40 plus hours over four days !



























Thats the end of another write thank you very much for looking!

Coming up next

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Much better :thumb:, any outside shots of it finished?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing :buffer: Looks great now :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on the MB mate !


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## BKaradakov (May 3, 2013)

That's a lot of dirt for such a small car  Good job!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work on Benz, looks great now :thumb:.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely work there Mario. Well done.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

SystemClenz said:


> Much better :thumb:, any outside shots of it finished?


Thank you , I'm afraid not due to lack of time sorry


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Another top work , Mario :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good Work


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a fantastic job loved this,very informative.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for all your kind comments !


Mario


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely work Mario! Very happy owner afterwards I bet! Loving the look of coated red!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Lovely work Mario! Very happy owner afterwards I bet! Loving the look of coated red!


Thanks Matty , much appreciated buddy !


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and turnaround


----------

